# Heterometrus ID please



## Greg Pelka (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey!
WC from Java gravid female:













Is it _Heterometrus cyaneus_ for 100% ?

Cheers
Greg


----------



## calum (Feb 1, 2009)

I think you need to clean it up a bit and get some closer shots of the carapace and chelae. you can't really see the granulation and stuff. 

shots of the femurs wold help alot too.  

if I were to hazard A guees the noo, I would say yeah it does look quite cyaneusy.


----------



## deathwing (Feb 2, 2009)

Was it 3 inches?


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 2, 2009)

yea, clean it up and get some better shots 

does look like a cyaneus, and the only other species reported from Indonesia/java are H.longimanus and H.liophysa



http://chaerilus.co.uk/cya.jpg
http://chaerilus.co.uk/cya2.jpg  (uploading)


2 pics of my old H.cyaneus female (from Java also)


claws very unique!


----------



## Michiel (Feb 2, 2009)

Noobs,

can't you see this is _Heterometrus vulgaris verydirtyus _Cozijn, 2009??


----------



## calum (Feb 2, 2009)

lol! 

Im still thinking It resembles cyaneus, but better shots will do wonders.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 2, 2009)

Michiel said:


> can't you see this is _Heterometrus vulgaris verydirtyus _Cozijn, 2009??


It's not my fault, she's got a pool with crystal-pure water, but she prefer mud baths... I'll try to make better photos but I've got only 2mpix camera


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, here we go 

















































Hope, now it's clear


----------



## calum (Feb 2, 2009)

yep, I deffo think it's cyaneus.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool pics!  Is that dirt on her from her natural, wild environment?  I wish we could see more close-up pics of Heterometrus, Pandinus and other species environment, you know, pictures that even show the holes they were found in or showing some under logs.  Haha, I guess a pic of a hole is not very exciting.  But maybe it would help people get a better idea of how take care of them even better than people do now, but maybe not, just a thought I had.  Thanks for saying it was caught in Java, I like to know that kind of stuff.  Sorry, I drank too many energy drinks .


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably yes, it's mud from Java 
I also prefer to know the origin of my animals.

But guys, look what I've found yesterday...












Cheers
Greg


----------



## dairy (Feb 9, 2009)

Gratz on the new brood!


----------



## calum (Feb 9, 2009)

lucky -_- 

Congrats on the brood.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 10, 2009)

A WC package of scorps:clap: !


----------

